# Replacing trailer hubs



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

hi ya’ll - saw in another thread a member replacing his hubs on a 2014 trailer and prompted me to wonder when do you know to replace your hubs to avoid potential disastrous consequences on a carefully (and rare) planned fishing trip! Is there a rule of thumbs or cues I need to look for? Thanks


----------



## Jpscott1 (May 2, 2017)

Grab the wheel and see if there is any play in the bearings. After trailering for 30 mins or so at highway speed- grab the hub and see if it’s hot to touch. See if there is grease splattered all over the backside of the rim. All of these are signs of hub/bearing failure. As inexpensive as the hubs/bearings are at a place like Northern Tool- and as easy as they are to replace- if you think they need to be changed- go ahead and do it.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

I've had a hub blow out at highway speeds. Only thing that kept the wheel from flying off was the fender and the fact that I was able to pull off the road immediately.

You should remove, clean, and lube your hubs at least yearly and hopefully before any long trips.

And its a good idea to carry a spare hub if you can. Boat USA was worthless when I called to tell them I needed a new hub. They were going to send a flat bed because they didn't have anyone who could replace it on a Saturday. I had to leave my boat on the shoulder while I drove to a nearby trailer shop to buy a new hub.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

I had bad bearings that I found out about from a trip back from the keys to melbourne FL. The bearing buddies didn't help and were thrown off at some splint during the trip. Thankfully I made it home. When I inspected the hubs the left spindle had grooves in it and the right side the bearing buddy was gone and the inside of the bearing was fused to the spindle to the point I could not knock it off with a hammer. Moral of the story: check your bearing and grease them properly. 

I ended up buying a new axle, hubs, etc. - only about $200 from furgesons trailer in Melbourne FL...

P.S. I don't use bearing buddies anymore, my new axle has a zerk fitting that allows grease to be placed in the correct spot, no issues after about a year and a half...


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Jack up wheel and spin ...if it howls time for new bearings !!!

Need a new hub Go To "Rural King"


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

Thanks guys ... tried all advices including inspection and they seem to be fine. I have learned something new today


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

My father in law watched a buddies boat fishtail, flip, and roll his truck while trailering across Alligator Alley because a bearing blew out and he lost control of his trailer. So as soon as I bought my first boat I got the lecture on trailer hub maintenance.


----------

